# Can Toro part # 107-3815 work on the Toro Snowmaster? Are there any tire chains that fit?



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

Hey all,

The Toro part # 107-3815 is a 33lbs. weight kit to aid in keeping the auger down so it won't run up on packed snow. I just bought the Toro Snowmaster 824 and was wondering if this part would fit on the snowblower?

Also, does anyone know of a tire chains kit that can be used on the Snowmaster?

Thanks!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

AwfulFange said:


> 107-3815 is a 33lbs. weight kit


I have to say 33lbs is *alot* of weight on the bucket (unless you were adding a cab to the machine). Not knowing your exact model number, I have my doubts on fitment as I believe that weight is 25" in length. Is the Snowmaster not a single stage?
I can tell you a 1" x 1" x 27" solid square steel bar weighed in at 8 1/2lbs. Mounted under the lip on the bucket, (can also be added above) it provided the machine with a much better balance resulting in not wanting to climb a typical snow bank any longer.
Just a suggestion, but if you have access to any sand or salt you could fill an old sock or two and do a test with it placed on the buckets front. That'll give you a better idea weight wise, you may not like the added weight at all, better to find out this way.


----------

